# Gun Rack plans ? and pics of your gun rack ...



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to build a wall mounted rack that holds the guns horizontal . I am right handed so I would like the stock on the left side when facing it . Dimensions would be great,especially the part where the gun is cradled in the wood. I do not have a rack to compare to get that part to the right proportion.
Thanks for any help .


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Last one I had i got from wal mart over 30 years ago, lost it in a house fire so it won't help any.l You might try antique junk resale type stores for some.l I saw a nice gun case last week in an antique store, think it was a 6 or 8 gun, for only $40. MOst everyone now wants a safe. I will do a little hunting and see if I can find something for you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Google "gunrack dimensions" or "gunrack plans" and you can see many examples


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not for fashion but function , i prefer to place the gun upside down in a rack stock to the right that's the way i am going to grab it 

most anything will work pegs on the wall , but i think this is what your looking for http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=29_CC28 just reverse the right and left sides to make it what you want 

but i would put the gun vertical horizontal takes a lot of wall real estate for the number of guns you get in it 

i suppose one is to display guns in a nice way the other to functionally store them


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. That is pretty much what I want to build Pete .


----------

